

How to sell a website? - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/website-flipping/how-to-sell-a-website/How to sell a website?

======
dekiba
Funny, the I was on flippa.com for 2 hours today. I use the site to study how
"repeat sellers" create hughly successful sites in a matter of months. I
followed a tip from Glen Allsopp on seomoz.

------
rradu
Actually you've got those two mixed up.

Flippa is the old SitePoint site marketplace (they still keep a marketplace on
SP, but not with any site): <http://flippa.com/about>

And DigitalPoint just uses their own forums:
<http://forums.digitalpoint.com/forumdisplay.php?f=52>

~~~
kreci
You are right - I mixed the names. Just fixed :) Thanks for noticing it :)

------
kreci
Here are two most trusted places to sell a website.

------
wlievens
I _am_ a dump person!

~~~
kreci
LOL =)

------
ruchika_mk
thanks article seems to be fine, but the 2 marketplaces are boon for me. I
didn't even knew these existed. Cheers....

~~~
kreci
They not only exist but have a lot of visitors - so these are great places for
selling your website :)

